# How to sync a loop sample in Kontakt to host tempo?



## tmm (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm definitely a Kontakt noob, but I'm learning slowly. Just figured out how to adjust the pitch bend range last week!

Keeping this really simple:

I have a bunch of sampled loops at various tempos... 82.5bpm, 60bpm, etc., and I would like to put them into Kontakt instruments that can sync to host tempo. I don't have a clue how to do this, and none of my Googling has returned anything I understood to be relevant.

How do I let Kontakt know that the original tempo of the loop was 82.5bpm, so that it knows how much to speed up / slow down to sync to my host's tempo? Does this matter?

I suspect it's something really simple that I'm just not seeing.

(Does my question make sense?)

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Sym (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi tmm,

You can set sync settings by opening the "wave editor" and use the grid panel to set the tempo of you sample. Then use the settings in the sync/slice tab to adjust for your wishes. (You can find more info in the manual on page 187, inside "The Wave Editor" chapter)
Hopefully this clears things up a bit for you. 

Best,
Léon


----------

